# GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestellbar



## GTA 3 (21. Februar 2012)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, kann man GTA V jetzt offiziell vorbestellen. 
Unsere Gebete wurden erhöht, denn man kann GTA V tatsächlich auch für den PC vorbestellen! 
Das heißt, dass die PC-Version zeitgleich mit den Konsolenversionen erscheinen wird. 
Was auch noch nennenswert ist, dass die PC-Version ein Amazon-Tiefstpreisgarantie erhalten wird. 

Hier der Amazonlink!  

PC-Version: 59 € + Tiefstpreisgarantie
Xbox 360-Version: 69 €
PS 3 - Version: 69 €

Werde es morgen vorbestellen. Bin wieder im GTA-Hype gelandet und kann es kaum erwarten neues Video/Bildmaterial sehen zu können.


----------



## AeroX (21. Februar 2012)

Man darf gespannt sein wies wird


----------



## TerrorTomato (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

Klingt verlockend Ich warte aber lieber bis es wirklich klare, und genaue Infos dazu gibt, sodass man sich ein passendes Bild zum Spiel machen kann.


----------



## Alterac (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

So einen Schrott wie bei GTA IV tu ich mir nichtmehr an, erstmal überall anmelden und andauernd bugs.


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

60€ mist aber schon knackig -,- naja das wirds sich eh wieder einpendeln, hoffe es kommt mal ne schöne CE von GTA, aber tortzdem erstmal vorbestellen


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

Ich werd noch warten und mir ansehen, wie das Spiel läuft ^^
So nen Müll wie bei GTA IV auf PC gebe ich mir nicht nochmal... dann wird's auf der PS3 gezockt


----------



## downgrade (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

Das Amazon für das Spiel schon Vorbestellungen annimmt heißt erstmal gar nichts (In Bezug auf die Aussage PC release gleichzeitig mit Konsole).

Die haben sich schon so oft Releasetermine aus den Fingern gesaugt das man da nichts drauf geben sollte. Erst wenn vom Entwickler/Publisher die Termine bekannt gegeben werden kann man sicher sein.

Und wie lange kann man beispielsweise Diablo 3 schon vorbestellen? Sollten etliche Jahre sein


----------



## tFFMrPink (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

yeah gta five...

was ich aber auch lustig find,das mir amazon schon CoD9 anbietet ^^

Call of Duty 9: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## FKY2000 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich werd noch warten und mir ansehen, wie das Spiel läuft ^^
> So nen Müll wie bei GTA IV auf PC gebe ich mir nicht nochmal... dann wird's auf der PS3 gezockt



nein bitte nicht, das ist doch keine alternative... ps3... versau dir das schöne spiel nicht


----------



## The_GTS (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

Wird erst vorbestellt wenn sicher ist das es auch für den PC kommt.


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen ob's noch für 360 kommt, hab keine Lust ein Spiel wie GTA am PC zu spielen.


----------



## Zergoras (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

Das gleiche Disaster wie bei GTA IV, wo man 3 Wochen warten musste, eher das Spiel überhaupt mal startet? Ohne mich, vllt ein halbes Jahr später.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> nein bitte nicht, das ist doch keine alternative... ps3... versau dir das schöne spiel nicht


 
Ich habe GTA IV für den PC und für meine PS3 und ich hatte auf dem PC nur Stress damit, von daher werde ich mir das erst angucken und dann weiterschaun. Wieso versauen ? im Gegensatz zu Shootern etc. lässt sich GTA auf der Konsole top Steuern und macht Spass


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2012)

Hatte GTA4 auf dem PC und der 360. Grafisch fand ich das auf der 360 von Anfang an extrem schlecht, Pop-Ups ohne Ende, Matschtexturen, Ruckler..., nein danke. Da warte ich lieber 6-9 Monate länger und kannes dann auf dem PC vernünftig spielen. Zumal die Stadt im Gegensatz zum PC auf der 360 fast tot wirke was Verkehr usw angeht.


----------



## omega™ (21. Februar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Unsere Gebete wurden erhöht, denn man kann GTA V tatsächlich auch für den PC vorbestellen!
> Das heißt, dass die PC-Version zeitgleich mit den Konsolenversionen erscheinen wird.



Das magst auch nur du glauben, bisher erschienen alle PC Versionen der Grand Theft Auto Reihe später.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich werd noch warten und mir ansehen, wie das Spiel läuft ^^
> So nen Müll wie bei GTA IV auf PC gebe ich mir nicht nochmal... dann wird's auf der PS3 gezockt



GTA 4 mit dem iCEnhancer mod läuft doch super auf dem PC, läuft flüssig und sieht annähernd Fotorealistisch aus. Und macht mit einem Beamer

Der Unterschied zur Konsole ist halt dass man was Einstellen kann und halt wissen muss wie 

Habe auch eine PS3, da ruckelt es und sieht sorry.. verschi**en aus.

Ausserdem werden die wohl hinzugelernt haben, und das Spiel so programmiert haben dass es von Anfang an flüssig läuft. Die Leistung der PS3 und Xbox ist mittlerweile so low dass GTA5 wohl nicht viel besser aussehen kann als GTA4, im Gegensatz zum PC


----------



## omega™ (21. Februar 2012)

@Darkfleet85:

Und dabei noch 7680x4320 Downsampling auf 1920x1080... bullshit.
Und iCEnhancer, naja nichts anderes wie die ENB Series, er hat am Anfang zumindest(wie es jetzt aussieht ka) alles von anderen großen ENB Series Moddern zusammengeklaut und beisammengepackt(Datein umbenannt und fertig) und ein paar Werte verändert... z.B die icebloom.fx(Lens Flare) ist die enbbloom.

iCEnhancer ist einfach nichts anderes wie die ENB Series, er hat hier und da paar Tolle Sachen sich zusammengesucht, umbenannt und neu verschachtelt.


----------



## Medcha (21. Februar 2012)

Auch ich kann mich der Euphorie nun gar nicht anschliessen. Amazon ist halt voll und ganz abgewichst und nimmt Kohle für Spiele, die noch lange nicht fertig sind. Funktioniert ja nur, wenns genug Leute gibt, die so einen Kram machen. Vielleicht sitzt bei manchen die Kohle einfach zu locker. Hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn man 2-3 Monate vorher bestellt wegen eines Extra features oder eines Bonusses, aber das ist ja schon wieder zum lachen. Wie waren die Gerüchte zum Releasedate "...noch 2012", LOL Aber nur zu... Nur dürfen diese Leute so gar nicht rumheulen, wenn irgendwas mit dem Spiel nicht stimmt. Ihr habt absolutes Meckerverbot, das ist nur fair. _Wer blind über die Strasse geht, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er übern Haufen gefahren wird._ Viel Glück! Mitte nächstes Jahr bestell ich dann... Die Planungen dazu beginnen aber wohl erst im 2. Quartal 2013. Bis dahin bin ich wohl schon Maharadscha von Bitterfeld und überzeugter FDP-Wähler...


----------



## koH (21. Februar 2012)

Warum sollte man es bei Amazon vorbestellen? Das Spiel wird wieder mit USK18 eingestuft und schon kommen 5,00 EUR Versand drauf...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

omega™;3976966 schrieb:
			
		

> @Darkfleet85:
> 
> Und dabei noch 7680x4320 Downsampling auf 1920x1080... bullshit.
> Und iCEnhancer, naja nichts anderes wie die ENB Series, er hat am Anfang zumindest(wie es jetzt aussieht ka) alles von anderen großen ENB Series Moddern zusammengeklaut und beisammengepackt(Datein umbenannt und fertig) und ein paar Werte verändert... z.B die icebloom.fx(Lens Flare) ist die enbbloom.
> ...



Ist mir doch egal ob der was zusammengeklaut hat oder nicht. Bei mir läuft es so Tiptop, flüssig wie am Schnürchen und sieht super aus. Kein Vergleich zur Xbox und PS3. Aber das muss man in einem PC- Extreme Forum ja niemandem erklären...

Ich freue mich auf GTA5. Mal schauen wie es laufen wird ohne Patches. Auf jeden Fall war auch GTA4 schon alleine der Ideenwegen eine gute Investition. Was man von anderen Games die gleich viel kosten nicht sagen kann. Wie NFS the run, COD und solchen Käse. (Natürlich ausgeschlossen BF3 )


----------



## omega™ (21. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist mir doch egal ob der was zusammengeklaut hat oder nicht. Bei mir läuft es so Tiptop, flüssig wie am Schnürchen und sieht super aus. Kein Vergleich zur Xbox und PS3. Aber das muss man in einem PC- Extreme Forum ja niemandem erklären...
> 
> Ich freue mich auf GTA5. Mal schauen wie es laufen wird ohne Patches. Auf jeden Fall war auch GTA4 schon alleine der Ideenwegen eine gute Investition. Was man von anderen Games die gleich viel kosten nicht sagen kann. Wie NFS the run, COD und solchen Käse. (Natürlich ausgeschlossen BF3 )


 
Naja TipTop kommt drauf an, mit einer GTX570 bekomme ich nie mehr als 35-40FPS mit deaktiviertem SSAO.
Und in manchen Situationen kratzt es schon an der 25FPS Grenze, dass ist dann eher nicht "TipTop, flüssig wie am Schnürchen".

Jedenfalls gab es vor ein paar Tagen die News, GTA V erscheint am 23. September... laut Zavvi.com, dort kann man auch alle Versionen vorbestellen, was man davon halten mag, ist jedem sein eigenes Bier.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

omega™ schrieb:


> Naja TipTop kommt drauf an, mit einer GTX570 bekomme ich nie mehr als 35-40FPS mit deaktiviertem SSAO.
> Und in manchen Situationen kratzt es schon an der 25FPS Grenze, dass ist dann eher nicht "TipTop, flüssig wie am Schnürchen".
> 
> Jedenfalls gab es vor ein paar Tagen die News, GTA V erscheint am 23. September... laut Zavvi.com, dort kann man auch alle Versionen vorbestellen, was man davon halten mag, ist jedem sein eigenes Bier.



Ja.. wenn man die Sichtweite auf "100" hat glaub ich dir das 

Macht dennoch Spass, langer Storymodus, und auch sonst viel Zeit mit wild herumballern und experimentieren 

Da gibt es wesentlich schlechtere Spiele


----------



## Zergoras (21. Februar 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> Auch ich kann mich der Euphorie nun gar nicht anschliessen. Amazon ist halt voll und ganz abgewichst und nimmt Kohle für Spiele, die noch lange nicht fertig sind. Funktioniert ja nur, wenns genug Leute gibt, die so einen Kram machen. Vielleicht sitzt bei manchen die Kohle einfach zu locker. Hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn man 2-3 Monate vorher bestellt wegen eines Extra features oder eines Bonusses, aber das ist ja schon wieder zum lachen. Wie waren die Gerüchte zum Releasedate "...noch 2012", LOL Aber nur zu... Nur dürfen diese Leute so gar nicht rumheulen, wenn irgendwas mit dem Spiel nicht stimmt. Ihr habt absolutes Meckerverbot, das ist nur fair. _Wer blind über die Strasse geht, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er übern Haufen gefahren wird._ Viel Glück! Mitte nächstes Jahr bestell ich dann... Die Planungen dazu beginnen aber wohl erst im 2. Quartal 2013. Bis dahin bin ich wohl schon Maharadscha von Bitterfeld und überzeugter FDP-Wähler...


 
Nur zur Info, man bezahlt bei Amazon erst, wenn die Ware verschickt wird, also erst, wenn das Spiel auch letztendlich rauskommt.


----------



## blubb3435 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich werd noch warten und mir ansehen, wie das Spiel läuft ^^
> So nen Müll wie bei GTA IV auf PC gebe ich mir nicht nochmal... dann wird's auf der PS3 gezockt


 Oh nein er tendiert zur dunklen Seite der Macht!


----------



## Robonator (21. Februar 2012)

> was ich aber auch lustig find,das mir amazon schon CoD9 anbietet ^^
> 
> Call of Duty 9: Pc: Amazon.de: Games



Die könnten eigentlich auch schon Call of Duty 18 anbieten, is doch klar das das noch rauskommen wird


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> GTA 4 mit dem iCEnhancer mod läuft doch super auf dem PC, läuft flüssig und sieht annähernd Fotorealistisch aus.
> Habe auch eine PS3, da ruckelt es und sieht sorry.. verschi**en aus.



Du sagst es ja schon, mit einem Mod.
Anfangs lief GTA IV einfach beschissen aufm PC, das ist Fakt. Ich sehe nicht ein, ewig auf ein Spiel zu warten und wenn es dann da ist, nochmal auf die Community zu hoffen, dass es Spielbar wird.
Wieso Sorry? Ich bin kein Fanboy. GTA IV hat einfach total enttäuscht auf dem PC. Klar sieht es mit nen Haufen Mods super aus und so weiter. Aber dennoch wurde es auf dem PC Anfangs einfach beschissen umgesetzt.
Ich hatte komischerweise nie Ruckler auf meiner PS3 o.O, zumindest nicht bei GTA ^^



blubb3435 schrieb:


> Oh nein er tendiert zur dunklen Seite der Macht!


 
Noch tendiert er nirgends hin, er sieht sich den Verlauf der Dinge an und entscheidet, was das beste für ihn und seinen Spass ist, mein junger Padawan.


----------



## AMD (22. Februar 2012)

Was soll man sagen, wenn es wieder so verbuggt wird wie GTA 4 beim PC-Release, kann sich das R* sonst wo hinstecken! So ein dreck kauf ich dann nicht mehr (den kauf bereue ich echt immer noch!) -.-


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

über ein releasedatum hätte ich mich mehr gefreut
mal schauen ob die pc version gleichzeitig zur konsolenversion kommt und hoffentlich ist es wieder ein gfwl spiel


----------



## HanZ4000 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*

PC - Version zeitlich mit Konsolenversion; in Endlich-sichtbarer Zeit Release? Die Gerüchte scheinen sich zu bewahrheiten! Klasse! 
Wird sofort vorbestellt.

Arschloch-Analysten. Es wird gezockt!


----------



## JHD (22. Februar 2012)

Gibts schon Infos zu GTA 5 und Steam?


----------



## Adam West (22. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, das die Bestellmöglichkeit bei amazon gleichzeitig die Bestätigung dafür ist, das es def. zeitgleich für PC kommt...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

JHD schrieb:


> Gibts schon Infos zu GTA 5 und Steam?



Let me google that for you

@Adam West
Würde ich auch nicht so glauben zumal es z.B. in World of Games nur für PS3 vorbestellbar ist (Stand von heute).
OT: dafür hab ich Hitman absolution nun vorbestellt


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Februar 2012)

Aber es stimmt ja, 2008 war GTA zum release ein Desaster.

Damals war ich noch mit nem 6000+ und ner HD3850/512 unterwegs und habe es am Erscheinungstag gekauft und dann jeden Tag im Netz nach Patches Ausschau gehalten. Das war zum Da habe ich mir geschworen keine Games mehr zum Fullprice sofort zu kaufen und es bis heute durchgehalten !! 

2 Jahre später als ich mich beruhigt hatte (ich war echt sauer auf Rockstar Games!), habe ich GTA4 zum ersten Mal gespielt...aber die PS3 war niemals eine Alternative! Habs damals ja schon halbes Jahr vorher da angespielt. NEIN DANKE! Aber ganz ehrlich? GTA4 hat mich sofort trotzdem überzeugt und in seinen BAnn gezogen. Aber GTA5 wird ganz bestimmt nicht sofort gekauft !!


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

Da hat sich Rockstar ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, dass GTA 4 nicht wirklich rund lief (vorallem PC-Version) und so viele potentielle Käufer nun abwarten bevor sie Rockstar Geld in den Rachen werfen. Irgendwie wunderlich, dass das so ablief, die testen doch sowas auf verschiedenen Systemen. Rockstar ist die Problematik vom Teil 4 ganz sicher bekannt und wenn sie ein bisschen Stolz haben machen sie das mit Teil 5 wieder gut!
Wir reden ja hier von einem von Grund auf neu programmierten Spiel, von daher würde ich jetzt doch noch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen. Die haben sich bestimmt was überlegt um nicht nochmal so einen Senf unter die Leute bringen zu müssen. 

p.s. Ich nehme an das Ganze wird wieder über Windows Live laufen??..


Mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Februar 2012)

Hab ich schon gestern vorbestellt, schön für meine PS3. 

GTA gehört auf die Konsole, Punkt. Eine Vergewaltigung des Spiels ist es eher, es auf den PC zu packen. Dort hatte ich nicht annähernd soviel Spaß wie an der Konsole.

@kühlprofi

Vielleicht wirds ja über Steam veröffentlicht?


----------



## 2fast4uall (22. Februar 2012)

Mein Gott Leute, nun regt euch doch nicht auf und vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.

An der PC Version von GTA 4 war doch einzig und allein das Weihnachtsgeschäft schuld, weshalb Rockstar Games eine verbuggte Version ins Rennen schickt, um den Verkaufserlös des Spiels kurz vor Weihnachten noch in die Höhe zu treiben. Glaube, die hatten nur wenige Monate dafür Zeit.

Die Entwicklungszeit von GTA 5 für PC ist doch nun eine völlig andere. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass GTA 5 so verbuggt ist wie die 4er Version.


----------



## Adam West (22. Februar 2012)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Mein Gott Leute, nun regt euch doch nicht auf und vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> An der PC Version von GTA 4 war doch einzig und allein das Weihnachtsgeschäft schuld, weshalb Rockstar Games eine verbuggte Version ins Rennen schickt, um den Verkaufserlös des Spiels kurz vor Weihnachten noch in die Höhe zu treiben. Glaube, die hatten nur wenige Monate dafür Zeit.
> 
> Die Entwicklungszeit von GTA 5 für PC ist doch nun eine völlig andere. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass GTA 5 so verbuggt ist wie die 4er Version.



hä? Jetzt ist also das "sogenannte" Weihnachtsgeschäft schuld, dass die Entwickler verbuggten Dreck auf den Markt werfen? 
Wenn ich ein Spiel bringe, mit dem ich überzeugen kann und will, schei** ich auf das sogenannte "Weihnachtsgeschäft"!


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Februar 2012)

Nein, wir wollen aber über GTA herziehen, weil uns langweilig ist...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> hä? Jetzt ist also das "sogenannte" Weihnachtsgeschäft schuld, dass die Entwickler verbuggten Dreck auf den Markt werfen?
> Wenn ich ein Spiel bringe, mit dem ich überzeugen kann und will, schei** ich auf das sogenannte "Weihnachtsgeschäft"!



Klar ist das für uns schlecht, aber halt gut fürs Geschäft und dass es verbuggt ist, fällt eh erst nach Release auf 

@GTA 3 .. sagt der mit dem GTA nickname


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Februar 2012)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Mein Gott Leute, nun regt euch doch nicht auf und vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> An der PC Version von GTA 4 war doch einzig und allein das Weihnachtsgeschäft schuld, weshalb Rockstar Games eine verbuggte Version ins Rennen schickt, um den Verkaufserlös des Spiels kurz vor Weihnachten noch in die Höhe zu treiben. Glaube, die hatten nur wenige Monate dafür Zeit.
> 
> Die Entwicklungszeit von GTA 5 für PC ist doch nun eine völlig andere. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass GTA 5 so verbuggt ist wie die 4er Version.


 
das ist aber maximal eine mögliche erklärung, keine entschuldigung !!

soweit ich weiss, musste ich auch den vollen preis bezahlen, nicht die hälfte davon oder gar dem nutzwert entsprechend 1/20, da ich mich lediglich an der -zugegebenermaßen- netten verpackung berauschen konnte. 

ist mir völlig egal, welche strategischen absichten ein publisher verfolgt. ich sehe nur, was ich für mein geld bekomme...für das ich arbeiten muss...auch nicht nur ab und zu und "so halb"...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> das ist aber maximal eine mögliche erklärung, keine entschuldigung !!
> 
> soweit ich weiss, musste ich auch den vollen preis bezahlen, nicht die hälfte davon oder gar dem nutzwert entsprechend 1/20, da ich mich lediglich an der -zugegebenermaßen- netten verpackung berauschen konnte.
> 
> ist mir völlig egal, welche strategischen absichten ein publisher verfolgt. ich sehe nur, was ich für mein geld bekomme...für das ich arbeiten muss...auch nicht nur ab und zu und "so halb"...


 
Ja ist halt einfach so heutzutage, wenn man nicht aufpasst wird man über den Tisch gezogen.
Wenn man vorsichtig ist wartet man nach dem Release einige Wochen ab und liest dann Review's usw.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (22. Februar 2012)

GTA IV: Ein endlos spaßiges und nie langweilig werdendes Spiel, für mich  Viele Bugs aber einfach genial 
Wenn GTA V die Vermutungen vom Trailer erfüllt, kann es nur Legen..där werden


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (22. Februar 2012)

Wird ganz klar gekauft(für den PC).
Also GTA IV hatte bei mir keine Probleme gemacht. Ausser Performance Probleme , aber das lag eher an meinem Altem PC 
Hoffe mal das GTA V ein bisschen schneller läuft. Also das Movement. Wenn man Saint´s Row 3 spielt und dann GTA IV ist das erstmal eine Umstellung da man plötzlich so langsam ist. Die Autos sind auch recht langsam.


----------



## Medcha (23. Februar 2012)

Ne, mir ist nicht klar, dass Amazon erst abbucht, wenn es verschickt wird, weil ich so einen Kram nicht mache. Bei BF3 habe ich eine oder zwei Wochen vorher bestellt, nach Alpha und Beta. Und da war mir egal wann sie abbuchen. Diese Vorbestellarie scheint auch nur die Jüngeren unter uns beschäftigen. Alle anderen warten einfach ab. Freuen tue ich mich auch. San Andreas ist mit BF3 das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten für mich. aber trotzdem kein Grund hektisch zu werden.

@irgend son Typ mit dem Statement "GTA gehört auf die Konsole"
Hab selten was blöderes gehört. GTA 4 war ne technische Katastrophe aufm PC, das sehe ich auch so, aber wegen Rockstar. Gerade die Grafik und die Mod-Möglichkeiten sind einzigartig oder hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt und ihr Konsoleros fahrt mit fetten BMW 7ern und geilen Ferris durch Liberty City? Tsss...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> @irgend son Typ mit dem Statement "GTA gehört auf die Konsole"
> Hab selten was blöderes gehört. GTA 4 war ne technische Katastrophe aufm PC, das sehe ich auch so, aber wegen Rockstar. Gerade die Grafik und die Mod-Möglichkeiten sind einzigartig oder hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt und ihr Konsoleros fahrt mit fetten BMW 7ern und geilen Ferris durch Liberty City? Tsss...


 
Bei GTA IV ist es doch vollkommen irrelevant, wie geil die Grafik ist oder was für Autos da sind. Es ist im Auslieferungszustand schon ein Meisterwerk!  Ich habe GTA IV sowohl für PC als auch für die Konsole gehabt, auf dem PC kam aber nie so richtig das GTA Feeling. Das wurde einem durch die horrenden Anforderungen und den ganzen Zusatzkram ebenso ausgeprügelt wie durch den Umstand, dass man es mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt hat.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Februar 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> @irgend son Typ mit dem Statement "GTA gehört auf die Konsole"
> Hab selten was blöderes gehört. GTA 4 war ne technische Katastrophe aufm PC, das sehe ich auch so, aber wegen Rockstar. Gerade die Grafik und die Mod-Möglichkeiten sind einzigartig oder hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt und ihr Konsoleros fahrt mit fetten BMW 7ern und geilen Ferris durch Liberty City? Tsss...



Ich war das zwar net, aber auch ich muss sagen, dass GTA ein Konsolenspiel war/ist. Habe GTA IV + Addons beide auf den Konsolen und auf dem PC gespielt, und mir hat das auf den Konsolen einfach mehr Spaß gemacht. Weiß auch nicht warum, die Spannung war einfach größer. Klar auf dem PC siehts besser aus und man kann mit Mods noch mehr rausholen, aber ich finde das genau diese Mods die Athmosphäre von dem Spiel zerstören. deswegen => Mods = nur spielereien. Für mich zumindest, jeder tickt ja anders.


----------



## omega™ (23. Februar 2012)

Rockstar Games war ja generell gegen Mods für GTA, aber die haben es ja eingesehen(GTA IV war innerhalb kürzester Zeit modbar, der modding Schutz war bescheiden), da man durch die Mods den Spielspaß nochmals steigern kann, man schaut sich einfach GTA III für Android/iOS an, dort hat R* sogar eine Bemerkung dabei geschrieben, dass man ohne Jailbreak das Spiel modden kann.


----------



## Medcha (23. Februar 2012)

@GTA3
Witzig, wie unterschiedlich die Menschen so sind. Ich hab teilweise das Gefühl gehabt, ein neues Addon von GTA4 zu spielen mit den Mods. Die Leistung aufm PC FPS-mäßig ist ne Katastrophe, aber wenn man das mitm Pad(ich habn Xbox Pad) daddelt, sehe ich Gameplay technisch keine Unterschiede. Bis auf weniger Autos und Menschen und gröbere Grafik. Das einzige was immer wieder für Konsole spricht ist das einfache Handling. 3 Tage um die PC-Version zum starten zu bekommen geht einfach nicht. Also, ich hab GTA4 noch nicht auf Konsole gedaddelt und müsste das wohl machen, um diese konkrete Frage zu beantworten. Aber GTA grundsätzlich gehört nicht allein auf Konsole, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Februar 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> @GTA3
> Witzig, wie unterschiedlich die Menschen so sind. Ich hab teilweise das Gefühl gehabt, ein neues Addon von GTA4 zu spielen mit den Mods. Die Leistung aufm PC FPS-mäßig ist ne Katastrophe, aber wenn man das mitm Pad(ich habn Xbox Pad) daddelt, sehe ich Gameplay technisch keine Unterschiede. Bis auf weniger Autos und Menschen und gröbere Grafik. Das einzige was immer wieder für Konsole spricht ist das einfache Handling. 3 Tage um die PC-Version zum starten zu bekommen geht einfach nicht. Also, ich hab GTA4 noch nicht auf Konsole gedaddelt und müsste das wohl machen, um diese konkrete Frage zu beantworten. Aber GTA grundsätzlich gehört nicht allein auf Konsole, da bin ich mir sicher.


 Naja vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass es eine Tradition von GTA ist. Erinner dich mal an die Releases der letzten Teile zurück!


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Februar 2012)

Sind denn schon die Sys. Vorraussetzungen bekannt? Wenn man vorbestellen kann sollten die specs bekannt sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

Mag sein das GTA4 auf den Konsolen spass gemacht hat.

Aber ich denke mal die Hardware eines heutigen Gamerpc's z.b I7, ATI 7970 3GB, 16GB RAM, SSD, kann man gegenüber einer Xbox oder PS3, wie ein Buggatti Veyron mit einem Deux-Chevaux vergleichen.

Die Zeit der Xbox360 und PS3 läuft langsam ab. Die Konsolen sind doch einfach zu schwach mittlerweile. Klar laufen die Spiele die es momentan gibt nicht schlecht, aber auch nur auf kosten der Qualität der Grafik, Sound und allmählich immer mehr auf den Spielinhalt (wie z.B weniger Slots in MP, kleinere Maps)

Die IT-Entwicklungen gehen derart schnell voran, dass man heute die neuste Hardware kaufen kann und in ein paar Monaten ist die schon wieder nur noch Midrange. Wieso sollte es bei X-Jahren alten Konsolen anders sein?

Liebe Konsolenfreunde, ich glaube diesmal zieht ihr den Kürzeren 

Ausserdem kann man GTA4 oder GTA5 auch mit einem Xbox Wirelesscontroller für PC spielen, mit einem LED Beamer, 1080 P mit einem 5Meter grossen Bild. Was ihr könnt, können wir auch (nur noch mehr, dafür sind die Games für PC noch günstiger)


----------



## omega™ (26. Februar 2012)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Sind denn schon die Sys. Vorraussetzungen bekannt? Wenn man vorbestellen kann sollten die specs bekannt sein.


 
 Rockstar Games wird sich dazu schon noch äußern, ihr vergesst alle dass Rockstar Games schon gefühlte zehntausendmal gesagt hat, dass eigtlich alle inoffiziellen Meldungen nicht stimmen.
Wenn es soweit ist, wird sich R* dazu äußern.

Oder möchte noch wer für die Sys Specs für das nächste CoD munkeln?
Wobei... die kann man eher voraussagen als die GTA V Specs.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Aber  ich denke mal die Hardware eines heutigen Gamerpc's z.b I7, ATI 7970  3GB, 16GB RAM, SSD, kann man gegenüber einer Xbox oder PS3, wie ein  Buggatti Veyron mit einem Deux-Chevaux vergleichen.


 
Wenn das für dich ein Gamer PC darstellt, was ist dann ein i5, GTX560Ti o. GTX570, 8GB, SSD o. HDD?
Ein Office PC? 

Macht euch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Februar 2012)

Die Hardware der Konsolen sind eher lächerlich. Der Grafikchip mit 500 Mhz getaktet ist noch langsamer als eine GTX 285.
Deine genannten Komponenten sind noch kaum mit denen einer Konsole zu vergleichen.

Bein uns in der Firma hat ein Office-PC 4 gb Ram und einen i7 ..


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

omega™ schrieb:


> Rockstar Games wird sich dazu schon noch äußern, ihr vergesst alle dass Rockstar Games schon gefühlte zehntausendmal gesagt hat, dass eigtlich alle inoffiziellen Meldungen nicht stimmen.
> Wenn es soweit ist, wird sich R* dazu äußern.
> 
> Oder möchte noch wer für die Sys Specs für das nächste CoD munkeln?
> ...



Ein Midrange PC, aber immernoch 100x schneller als eine Xbox oder PS3


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Februar 2012)

Leute hier gehts um GTA V und nicht Konsolen vs PC. Bitte beherscht euch, sonst wird der Thread geschloßen.. -.-


----------



## omega™ (26. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Hardware der Konsolen sind eher lächerlich. Der Grafikchip mit 500 Mhz getaktet ist noch langsamer als eine GTX 285.
> Deine genannten Komponenten sind noch kaum mit denen einer Konsole zu vergleichen.
> 
> Bein uns in der Firma hat ein Office-PC 4 gb Ram und einen i7 ..


 
Und eine GTX 560 Ti?
Mir gings nicht um den Vergleich, mit welcher HW man die Konsole vergleichen kann... sondern, dass erst die dickste HW(bestes bsp. die HD7970) als Gamer PC gilt, wenn es so ist, dann haben fast alle hier lahme Mistkrücken oder Midrange PC's und können sich GTA V abschminken.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein Midrange PC, aber immernoch 100x schneller als eine Xbox oder PS3


 
Ahja...
Les einfach die erste Antwort von diesem Beitrag.



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Leute hier gehts um GTA V und nicht Konsolen vs PC. Bitte beherscht euch, sonst wird der Thread geschloßen.. -.-



Siehe oben.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal die Hardware eines heutigen Gamerpc's z.b I7, ATI  7970 3GB, 16GB RAM, SSD


 
Das ist die HW eines High End Gamer PC's, aber definitiv nicht die HW eines Gamer PC's(gewöhnlichen Gamer PC's).

//: BTW: Wofür braucht ein Gamer 16 GB RAM?
Wohlgemerkt er ist ein Gamer und kein Grafiker und sonst was.

Wahrscheinlich für World Map Editoren... alá Crysis wenn er eine Welt mit 8192x8192x4 erstellen will.


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Februar 2012)

So hab jetzt grad bei Amazon angefragt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> auf Ihrer homepage kann man GTA V für PC schon vorbestellen,
> ich möchte mich über die Systemvorraussetzungen von GTA V (für PC) erkundigen also die mindest und empfohlenen Systemvorraussetzungen die der PC erfüllen soll.
> ...



Die P....r können doch nicht einfach die Leute vorbestellen lassen und am Ende weiß keiner ob es bei ihm läuft, WIR wissen alle das man für GTA V einen besseren Rechner braucht aber was ist mit den anderen..
hehe mal sehen was zurückkommt.


----------



## omega™ (27. Februar 2012)

Das ist Marketing... Rockstar Games wird schon weitere Details unteranderem die offiziellen Systemvoraussetzungen und die freigabe für Vorbestellungen bekannt geben.
Alle News die nicht von Rockstar Games direkt kommen, sind irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Vermutungen, dass ist Fakt und sagt selbst Dan/Sam Houser.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2012)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> So hab jetzt grad bei Amazon angefragt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr elegant, nach den Systemanforderungen eines Spiels zu fragen, von dem gerade einmal ein Trailer existiert und bei dem trotz Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung nicht sicher ist, dass es überhaupt für den PC erscheint.  Wahrscheinlich werden die sich weglachen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

Richtschütze schrieb:
			
		

> So hab jetzt grad bei Amazon angefragt:
> 
> Die P....r können doch nicht einfach die Leute vorbestellen lassen und am Ende weiß keiner ob es bei ihm läuft, WIR wissen alle das man für GTA V einen besseren Rechner braucht aber was ist mit den anderen..
> hehe mal sehen was zurückkommt.



Natürlich können sie. Wer so beschränkt ist und ein Spiel vorbestellt, ohne zu wissen ob es überhaupt läuft, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub auch nicht, das die Seller, wie Amazon und Co. dafür haften, wenn dein Sys es nicht kann. Nach den Voraussetzungen erkundigt man sich beim Hersteller!


----------



## Richtschütze (28. Februar 2012)

"Läuft auf ihren PC leider nicht, läuft nur auf vista und 7"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

Ne Collectors Edition wirds wohl nicht geben oder? Gabs noch nie bei GTA...


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ne Collectors Edition wirds wohl nicht geben oder? Gabs noch nie bei GTA...


 Ich weiß es nicht, vllt doch und was meinste mit nie ? Für GTA IV gabs ne Collecters Edition ?! o.O

Link


----------



## -Cryptic- (11. April 2012)

Ich warte auf eine GTA V CE und schaue dann mal ob es sich lohnen wird da zuzugreifen oder doch bei der Standardversion zu bleiben. 
Bringt ja ohnehin nichts jetzt schon vorzubestellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. April 2012)

mal schaun auf welcher plattform ich mir es zulegen werde, Grafisch ansprechender dürfte es ja aufm pc sein, aber ps3 ist günstiger und ich brauch evtl meine Hardware nicht aufrüsten ^^


----------



## HanZ4000 (12. April 2012)

*AW: GTA V ist jetzt offiziell vorbestelltbar*



Alterac schrieb:


> So einen Schrott wie bei GTA IV tu ich mir nichtmehr an, erstmal überall anmelden und andauernd bugs.


 mimimimimi



Richtschütze schrieb:


> "Läuft auf ihren PC leider nicht, läuft nur auf vista und 7"


Wenn Du aktuell noch Windows XP verwendest bist Du selber schuld.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. April 2012)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das GTA IV mit der PS 4 erscheinen wird.. Oder gar Xbox 720 (--> Windows live Gamingdings)


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

Ich hoffe nur für all die jenigen die auch GTA IV für PC gekauft haben dieses mal nicht wieder seitens Rockstar im Stich gelassen werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. April 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur für all die jenigen die auch GTA IV für PC gekauft haben dieses mal nicht wieder seitens Rockstar im Stich gelassen werden.


 Du meintest wohl Gta V nicht IV


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

Nja bei der IV wurden die PC Spieler ja im Stich gelassen, es gab ja kaum Bug Beseitigungen oder Performance verbesserungen, deswegen hoffe ich das die es dieses mal besser machen.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. April 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja bei der IV wurden die PC Spieler ja im Stich gelassen, es gab ja kaum Bug Beseitigungen oder Performance verbesserungen, deswegen hoffe ich das die es dieses mal besser machen.


 Kaum Bugbeseitigung ? Also ich weiß nicht von was für Bugs du redest aber ab der Version 1.04 hatte ich so gut wie keine Bugs.


----------



## omega™ (13. April 2012)

Ich denke mal er meint hauptsächlich die grottenschlechte portierung, was man wohl kaum abstreiten kann.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

omega™;4128010 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal er meint hauptsächlich die grottenschlechte portierung, was man wohl kaum abstreiten kann.


 
Yep, des meine ich


----------

